# möchte chost von i386 zu i686 ändern, problem?

## n0e

Also wie in der überschrift schon gesagt, moechte ich mein chost auf i686 stellen und dann moechte ich ein emerge --update world --deep machen, gibt eine derartige änderung probleme oder kann ich das einfach machen?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *n0e wrote:*   

> Also wie in der überschrift schon gesagt, moechte ich mein chost auf i686 stellen und dann moechte ich ein emerge --update world --deep machen, gibt eine derartige änderung probleme oder kann ich das einfach machen?

 

Hmm... Wenn es geht, dann nicht mit "--update world --deep"...

Ich würde hier ein

"emerge -e system

emerge -e world" vorschlagen...

----------

## Anarcho

Du könntest auf Probleme bei manchen Paketen stossen.

Guck dir mal fix_libtool_files.sh an. Damit kann man das Profil ändern.

----------

## UncleOwen

Eigentlich ist das ein Grund, nochmal neu zu bootstrappen.

----------

## amne

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> Eigentlich ist das ein Grund, nochmal neu zu bootstrappen.

 

Richtig, entweder neu installieren oder emerge -e world.

----------

## n0e

wieso entweder, oder? es ist doch viel angenehmer fuer mich einfach emerge -e world zu machen als das komplette system neu aufzusetzen!!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *n0e wrote:*   

> wieso entweder, oder? es ist doch viel angenehmer fuer mich einfach emerge -e world zu machen als das komplette system neu aufzusetzen!!

 

Nun... Was macht emerge -e world?

-e == --emptytree

Er emerged also ALLE Pakete neu...

Okay... Das partitionieren, neu konfigurieren, etc. fällt weg, aber im Grunde genommen ist es eine neuinstallation aller Pakete...

----------

## n0e

Vielen dank für die hilfestellung, es hat mir sehr geholfen, ich mache im moment ein emerge -e world, wenn ich noch probleme kriege die ich nicht lösen kann melde ich mich.

----------

## Sushi

meld dich mal bitte auch wenn alles geklappt hat und schilder vielleicht mal kurz die probleme auf die du gestossen bist

danke

----------

## amne

 *n0e wrote:*   

> wieso entweder, oder? es ist doch viel angenehmer fuer mich einfach emerge -e world zu machen als das komplette system neu aufzusetzen!!

 

Natürlich ist -e viel angenehmer. Ich habe nur die 2 Situationen aufgezählt unter denen eine CHOST-Änderung möglich ist, nämlich Neuinstallation (also vor dem Bootstrap) oder vor einem emerge -e world.  :Wink: 

----------

## n0e

 *Quote:*   

> meld dich mal bitte auch wenn alles geklappt hat und schilder vielleicht mal kurz die probleme auf die du gestossen bist 

 

Also, einfach die chost Einstellungen zu ändern, fix_libtool_files.sh anzuwenden und dann emerge -e world auszuführen hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Beim kompilieren von groff bekam ich folgende fehlermeldung: 

 *Quote:*   

> Trying to compile groff-1.19.1-r2 I had the error:
> 
> gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"
> 
> make: *** [xditview.o] Error 1 

 

Deshalb versuche ich  im Moment in dieser reihenfolge emergen zu lassen ( nach Beschreibung von hier ) : 

```

# emerge glibc binutils gcc

# emerge glibc binutils gcc

# emerge -e system

# emerge -e world

```

Das klappt bisher auch ganz gut. So ich berichte dann, wenn ich fertig bin weiter.[/code]Last edited by n0e on Tue Sep 06, 2005 9:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *n0e wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge glibc binutils gcc
> ...

 

ich denke, so wirst du einige Packete wie glibc, binutils, gcc 4 Mal mergen. Ich hab's zwar nie getan, aber ich denke emerge -e world genügt.

----------

## n0e

So während emerge -e system wars dann trotz allem wieder soweit:

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"
> 
> make: *** [xditview.o] Error 1
> 
> 

 

Obwohl nach dem ersten mal kompilieren von: # emerge glibc binutils gcc  diese meldung angezeigt wurde,von der ich eigentlich dachte, sie bedeutet, das jetzt alles funktioniert: 

 *Quote:*   

> The currently selected specs-specific gcc config,
> 
>  * 20050130, doesn't exist anymore. This is usually
> 
>  * due to enabling/disabling hardened or switching to a version
> ...

 

was mir vorhin noch eingefallen ist, ich wollte nochmal nach der gcc config schaun und krieg das hier:

 *Quote:*   

>  # cd `gcc-config -B
> 
> > cd `gcc-config -B
> 
> bash: cd: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5-20050130gcc-config: No such file or directory
> ...

 

also, bitte helft mir, ich weiss nicht weiter...

----------

## n0e

hat niemand mehr eine idee?

----------

## n0e

So, ich glaube dieser befehl war meine rettung:

```
ln -sf /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc /usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

----------

## Anarcho

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Du könntest auf Probleme bei manchen Paketen stossen.
> 
> Guck dir mal fix_libtool_files.sh an. Damit kann man das Profil ändern.

 

Für solche Fälle war das gemeint...

----------

## n0e

So und doch, immer wieder das gleiche...bei groff fliegt er raus:  gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make: *** [xditview.o] Error 1

was soll ich jetzt tun, ich möchte eigentlich keinen reinstall machen und mache jetzt schon seit tagen an diesem problem rum, finde mindestens 20 topics, die auf das gleiche Problem verweisen und sogar teilweise als solved gekenntzeichnet sind, aber all diese lösungen beheben das problem bei mir nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Guck dir mal fix_libtool_files.sh an.

 

hat bei mir angeziegt, das es nichts zu beheben gibt, das alles in ordnung sei...aber meine gcc version hat sich ja auch gar nicht geändert...ich hatte die neueste.

Was mir aber gerade noch seltsames aufgefallen ist, ist folgendes: wenn ich emerge -s gcc eingebe, zeigt er mir für gcc an:

 *Quote:*   

> Latest version available: 3.3.5.20050130-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 3.4.4-r1

 

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du auch das hier beachtet?

```
 If you updated to gcc-3.2.3, and the old CHOST was i586-pc-linux-gnu

    but you now have CHOST as i686-pc-linux-gnu, run:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.2 --oldarch i586-pc-linux-gnu

    Note that if only the CHOST and not the version changed, you can run

    it with the current version and the '--oldarch <old-CHOST>' arguments,

    and it will do the expected:

      # fix_libtool_files.sh `gcc -dumpversion` --oldarch i586-pc-linux-gnu
```

----------

## jamapii

Ich setze CC=gcc und CXX=g++ in /etc/make.conf, dadurch funktioniert distcc bei gemischten CHOST. Mag sein, dass das ein "nicht ganz korrekter" Workaround ist. Aber analog dazu würde ich mal CC=gcc auf der command line setzen, wenn der Fehler auftaucht, damit sollte zumindest das emerge funktionieren.

Andererseits ist das ein guter Test: Solange der Fehler auftaucht, ist die CHOST-Migration nicht komplett.

----------

## dR0PS

hab das ändern auch schon hinter mich gebracht, vielleicht hilft dir dieser beitrag auch noch weiter.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320206-highlight-.html

gruß

dR0PS

----------

